# Tree Nut free oil recipe



## sfnelson67 (May 28, 2014)

My new son-in-law is highly allergic to Coconut and tree nuts.  At this point I still find him likeable and don't want to hurt him just yet...lol... I kid... I kid.

I want a simple palm free, deep cleaning soap.  My daughter and her new hubby are USMC and get quite dirty and sweaty on their jobs.  She was cursed with her father's oily skin gene that can make for quite a gamey gal.  Any suggestions for a really clean and deodorizing recipe for both.  Keep it as simple as possible.  I only have 2 batches under my belt.


----------



## lsg (May 28, 2014)

Go to SoapCalc  and Sort Oils.  Download Excel sheet on soap qualities of oils.  It shows bubbly and creamy lather as well as hardness.

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/OilList.asp


----------



## Pawpaw (May 29, 2014)

Try an olive oil soap.


----------



## seven (Jun 1, 2014)

you can also replace coconut with palm kernel or babassu for the cleansing qualities.


----------



## sfnelson67 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aren't those both tree nuts also?


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 1, 2014)

Just because something has the word 'nut' in the name doesn't mean someone with a 'nut' allergy is allergic to it.  There are specific tests for allergies.  I will say someone with a walnut allergy isn't going to be allergic to coconut oil, they're totally different plant families.  Then the most infamous nut, peanut, isn't even a nut at all.  I'm not disagreeing with the OP on this, but I find it strange that someone would be allergic to such a wide range of 'nuts'.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 1, 2014)

What about using tucuma butter? it has high Lauric & Myristic acid so it should make a good high cleansing soap. Its not on any lye calculators that I've seen though so you'd have to do math.


----------



## Susie (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is a link for tree nuts to avoid:

http://www.kidswithfoodallergies.org/resourcespre.php?id=60

Here is the list for everyone, including products made with them:

Quick reference to common tree nut names 

Almond 
Beechnut 
Brazil nut 
Bush nut 
Butternut 
Cashew 
Chestnut 
Coconut 
Filbert 
Ginko nut 
Hazelnut 
Hickory nut 
Lichee nut 
Macadamia nut 
Nangai nut 
Pecan 
Pine nut 
Pistachio 
Shea nut 
Walnut 

Complete list of tree nut names, botanical names and derivative names for tree nuts: 

Almond 
Almond paste 
Anacardium nuts 
Anacardium occidentale (Anacardiaceae) [botanical name, Cashew] 
Artificial nuts 
Beech nut 
Brazil nut 
Bertholletia excelsa (Lecythidaceae) [botanical name, Brazil nut] 
Bush nut 
Butternut 
Butyrospermum Parkii [botanical name, Shea nut] 
Canarium ovatum Engl. in A. DC. (Burseraceae) [botanical name, Pili nut] 
Caponata 
Carya illinoensis (Juglandaceae) [botanical name, Pecan] 
Carya spp. (Juglandaceae) [botanical name, Hickory nut] 
Cashew 
Castanea pumila (Fagaceae) [botanical name, Chinquapin] 
Castanea spp. (Fagaceae) [botanical name, Chestnut (Chinese, American, European, Seguin)] 
Chestnut (Chinese, American, European, Seguin) 
Chinquapin 
Coconut 
Cocos nucifera L. (Arecaceae (alt. Palmae)) [botanical name, Coconut] 
Corylus spp. (Betulaceae) [botanical name, Filbert/hazelnut] 
Filbert 
Fagus spp. (Fagaceae) [botanical name, beech nut] 
Gianduja 
Ginko nut 
Ginkgo biloba L. (Ginkgoaceae) [botanical name, Ginko nut] 
Hazelnut 
Heartnut 
Hickory nut 
Indian nut 
Juglans cinerea (Juglandaceae) [botanical name, Butternut] 
Juglans spp. (Juglandaceae) [botanical name, Walnut, Butternut, Heartnut] 
Karite (shea nut) 
Lichee nut 
Litchi chinensis Sonn. Sapindaceae [botanical name, Lichee nut] 
Lychee nut 
Macadamia nut 
Macadamia spp. (Proteaceae) [botanical name, Macadamia nut/Bush nut] 
Mandelonas 
Marzipan 
Mashuga nuts 
Nangai nuts 
Natural and artificial flavoring 
Natural nut extract (for example, almond extract) 
Nougat 
Nu-Nuts® 
Nut butters (e.g., Almond butter, Hazelnut butter, Brazil nut butter, Macadamia nut butter, Pistachio nut butter, Shea nut butter, Karike butter, as well as other nut butters) 
Nut meal 
Nutella ® 
Nutmeat 
Nut oil (e.g., Walnut oil as well as other nut oils) 
Nut paste 
Nut pieces 
Pecan 
Pesto 
Pigñolia 
Pili nut 
Pine nut 
Pine nut (Indian, piñon, pinyon, pigndi, pigñolia, pignon nuts) 
Pinon nut 
Piñon or Piñon nut 
Pinus spp. (Pineaceae) [botanical name, Pine nut/piñon nut] 
Pistachio 
Pistacia vera L. (Anacardiaceae) [botanical name, Pistachio] 
Pralines 
Prunus dulcis (Rosaceae) [bontanical name, almond] 
Shea nut 
Sheanut 
Vitellaria paradoxa C.F. Gaertn. (Sapotaceae) [botanical name, Shea nut] 
Walnut (English, Persian, Black, Japanese, California) 


May contain tree nuts: 

Natural and Artificial flavoring 
Mortadella - See more at: http://www.kidswithfoodallergies.org/resourcespre.php?id=60#sthash.P3uB943D.dpuf

Just so we are all working with the same info before giving advice.


----------



## Susie (Jun 1, 2014)

I would have son-in-law rub a bit of palm oil on his skin to see if there is any reaction before trying palm oil in a soap also.  Wait 24 hours, if no reaction, have him eat a bit.  If still no reaction, you can add palm to the safe list.  Better to be safe than sorry.

If I may ask, what soap is he using now?  We can find the list of ingredients and figure out some safe oils from there, maybe.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you susie, for the exhaustive list you've provided - helps us all to identify the different nuts. But coconut isn't a nut, it's a drupe. The part we use is made from the "meat" or fruit. The "tree" it grows on isn't even technically a tree. Some people with several nut allergies stay away from anything they believe to be a nut - but you'd need to have a completely different allergy to be allergic to coconut. Lots of people ARE allergic to coconut - or sensitive to it, at the least - but it's not because they have a "tree nut" allergy. 

Her son-in-law may indeed have a coconut allergy, but to lump it in with all tree nuts is misleading, IMO.


----------



## Susie (Jun 2, 2014)

I know that a coconut is a drupe.  But the FDA(in all its wisdom) declared it a nut.  I try hard to stay on the legal and safe side of governmental agencies.  But again, better to be safe than sorry.  

If she is in doubt whether son-in-law is allergic to coconut, have him do the "rub a bit of the oil on the skin, wait 24 hours, if no reaction, eat a little bit and wait 24 hours" routine to verify if it is safe for him.  I would not push my luck and have him test nuts that really are nuts, just the not-so-true-tree-nuts like palm or coconut.

Chances are he is not allergic to half the items on that list* if used in soap*.  But am I going to write in a public forum for everyone to see that this or that would be safe? NO WAY!  They are going to have to do their own research and do some trial and error to figure out each ingredient he is or is not allergic to.

Again, what soap is he using now?  If we know that he is not reacting to the oils in that, then we can go from there.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 2, 2014)

I would make a lard/tallow soap with PKO or Babassu.


----------



## Bettyjane (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a hazelnut allergy.  I was advised to stay away from all nuts as there could be cross contamination.  I am also one of those people whom are also allergic to peanuts.  I make Castile soap for myself.  But as an FYI I also can not go near wintergreen as it's in the same family as hazelnuts.


----------



## new12soap (Jun 6, 2014)

In food allergies, it is the protein that causes the allergic reaction. Refined oils have been stripped of those proteins and are far less likely to cause a problem, but check w your doctor.

My suggestion to the OP, I would use a higher percentage of beef tallow (you can buy the non-veg great value brand shortening at walmart), or lard if they are not opposed to animal fats. Tallow is more cleansing than lard but both work well. Use a lower percentage of olive oil, and add palm kernal oil. You can add some castor to help stabilize the lather, and 1 tbsp sugar ppo helps boost the lather. Again, make sure you are using refined oils to help minimize issues.

50% Tallow (or shortening)
25% OO
20% PKO
5% Castor oil

That will make a very nice creamy bubbly cleansing bar that with a proper cure should be able to clean even a Marine!


----------



## sfnelson67 (Jun 12, 2014)

After speaking with his mother, this what I came up with and it turned out lovely.  I did 5 oz. Grapeseed, 10 oz. Olive infused with Calendula, and 14 oz. Sunflower.  Running it thru the lye calc., it took 3.70 oz. of Lye and 9.57 oz. of water.  I subbed milk for soap.  I also added a spoonful of sugar to the Lye water/milk.  Even though it was hot process it looked like it was cold processed.  The texture is beautiful.  I scented it with Bergamot, Clary sage, and Lemongrass and used a little annato seed for color.  I call it Sunflower Soap and it truly smells like sunshine.  

I could not have done it without all the valuable info I have found here on this site.


----------



## jade-15 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks good, well done!
Activated charcoal is also meant to be good for absorbing oils, it's frequently added to facial soap.  I haven't tried it yet but just wanted to mention it


----------



## MrBsSoap (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi jade, I make an activated charcoal soap that a lot of ladies really love. If you're going to try to make a soap with activated charcoal,  keep in mind to use as little metal as possible.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 3, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> What about using tucuma butter? it has high Lauric & Myristic acid so it should make a good high cleansing soap. Its not on any lye calculators that I've seen though so you'd have to do math.


tucuma butter is listed in soap calc


----------

